# TJ Ford making progress?



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

> *Bucks' Ford cleared to resume workouts *
> 
> April 13, 2005
> MILWAUKEE (AP) -- Milwaukee Bucks guard T.J. Ford, who has missed the entire season with a spinal cord injury, is improving and will soon be able to resume workouts.
> ...


Article 

Good news for TJ and Bucks fans alike I would have thought


----------



## TJFord#11 (Nov 17, 2003)

This is the best news I have heard on TJ in a long while indeed. Let's hope all of the scarring around his spinal chord heals up and he is able to resume his career without an worries of this happening in the future. I bet all the Buck's fans are glad to hear this too considering the tough season they have had and hopefuly TJ will be able to turn it around for you guys next year. :clap:


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2005/basketball/nba/04/13/bc.bkn.bucks.ford.ap/index.html

I read this this morning...I'm really happy for TJ and for you guys...he meant a lot to your team even though he was only a rookie when the injury happened, if he can come back close to what he was before you all will only be taking a one year sabatical from the playoffs because he was a top rate PG before going down.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I was very happy to hear that TJ is getting to the point where he can play again. I hope he can stay healthy and have a great career. He was a lot of fun to watch in college.


----------



## MilBucksFan2TheCore (Mar 7, 2005)

Lets hope :clap: this young warrior can return. We are estatic here in BucksLand and I will be making the trip to a rather meaningless game tommorrow night just to see him shoot his first jumpers in awhile...It will be great to see...

He is the kind of player we need here and the NBA needs...


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

http://www.jsonline.com/sports/buck/apr05/318514.asp

He might be ready for the summer league. :clap:


----------

